# Autumn in the park



## littleowl (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Raven (Nov 20, 2016)

Lovely pictures littleowl.
The leaves on our trees are long gone except for a few on the oaks.
Now we wait for the magic of spring to see them bud out again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful photos, littleowl. Than you for posting.


----------



## Carla (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## littleowl (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you for your kind remarks.


----------

